# Thinking of adding a new rifle/caliber to the mix



## Humpy (Apr 30, 2018)

For some odd reason I am thinking I want a 6.5 creedmore to add to all my other rifles, just not sure if I want a browning x-bolt or a tikka superlite. Have numerous Browning’s and Christensen’s, just never owned a tikka but I keep hearing good things about them.

Let’s here your thoughts on which brand and if I am crazy for jumping on the 6.5 bandwagon. This gun will only be used for rangenshooting and an occasional antelope or deer hunt


----------



## SwedishCowboy (Sep 25, 2017)

Shot an antelope with a tikka superlite this fall, worked great! Really like it!

I also just bought a 6.5 creedmoor for christmas so I would obviously vote yes...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

7MM08, will do everything the creedmore will and then things the creedmore cant (w/ heavier bullets).

Want me to blow your mind? With 168 gr bullets, a 7mm08 will beat a 300Win mag in terms of energy past 1000 yards. Not by much... but these are remarkable numbers:

7mm-08 168 grain bullet muzzle velocity 2700 fps 
Yards fps ft/lb MOA TOF 
1000 1532 876 -29.87 1.47 
1100 1433 766 -34.97 1.67 

300 Winchester magnum 168 grain bullet muzzle velocity 3000 fps 
Yards fps ft/lb MOA TOF 
1000 1533 877 -26.08 1.40 
1100 1412 744 -30.90 1.60﻿

CreedWhat?  My son's been tipping elk over for many years now with his youth 7mm08. I've come to love shooting it


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Now you don't want to confuse logic with the fad of the Creedmore do you?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I just Love that name...Creedmore, I can't say it enough. There's something special that happens the moment you utter the word, the second you pull the trigger, something that has never happened before. It gives strength to the hunter, it legitimizes all that 6.5 stands for...just say it out loud....Creedmore, Creedmore...feel the power.


----------



## Humpy (Apr 30, 2018)

Thank you all, and yes Dallas I know what the 7mm08 will do, already have one, also have a 300 win mag. The 6.5 is just something I don’t have and that is why I was thinking about getting one. I have numerous 30 calibers and .284 calibers, then a bunch of smaller stuff, just no 6 mm or .260 calibers. I was only thinking the 6.5 because it is what everyone is talking about lately.
More interested in should I go with the superlite or stay with the browning.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

DallanC said:


> 300 Winchester magnum 168 grain bullet muzzle velocity 3000 fps
> Yards fps ft/lb MOA TOF
> 1000 1533 877 -26.08 1.40
> 1100 1412 744 -30.90 1.60﻿
> ...


I thought that a 300 Win Mag with a standard 26" barrel would push a 168 grain bullet well past 3,000 fps...like almost to 3,200 fps? Am I wrong here? I always thought the 300 Win could push a max load 180 grain over the counter bullet to dang close 3,000.

I don't own one but these numbers were always in my head--someone with more experience needs to chime in.

Not to take away from the 7mm-08, it's a fine cartridge but i'm unsure about the above comparison being fair--maybe I'm wrong


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You can push a 300 win mag 180 grain up to 3000fps but not much more

Now a 168 should speed up to around 3200 fps


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Just dropping in to say it's not "creedmore," it's "creedmoor." That is all.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Just dropping in to say it's not "creedmore," it's "creedmoor." That is all.


And a credpoint to the swedishcowboy for getting it right beforehand!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

7.21 Firebird


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

3arabians said:


> And a *creedpoint* to the swedishcowboy for getting it right beforehand!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


FTFY


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> I just Love that name...Creedmore, I can't say it enough. There's something special that happens the moment you utter the word, the second you pull the trigger, something that has never happened before. It gives strength to the hunter, it legitimizes all that 6.5 stands for...just say it out loud....Creedmore, Creedmore...feel the power.


Ha ha.... that made me laugh out loud and also made me think of this.

Mufassa!


----------



## SwedishCowboy (Sep 25, 2017)

I do what I can...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bax* said:


> 7.21 Firebird


Not disagreeing, but if Firebird is an option, why not just go all in with a Warbird?

-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Not disagreeing, but if Firebird is an option, why not just go all in with a Warbird?
> 
> -DallanC


Fully agree. I've always been fascinated by the Scramjet personally. Even though I feel .25s have a limited bullet selection.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

So I gave in and went trendy and bought a Savage 6.5 Creedmoor with a bull barrel as a little parting gift before I went on parole from a former employer. 

Here's why I went with it, and super gun people can fill in some questions I had, and/or rebut on data I didn't find. 

So, I went with the 6.5 over other guns because I wanted to have a gun that could take an elk and not have a large recoil. I have a .270 and have done fine with it and killed several elk with it. 

I wanted my kids to have an elk capable gun without the recoil. I looked at ft. lbs of energy and was almost on the .30-06 club because of ammo availability, thump, and general practicality. I then did some looking and penetration capacity and energy was actually stronger than .30-06.

I guess I must classify myself as a wimp because I want to have the most gun I can with the least recoil possible. I could put a suppressor or break on a bigger gun to reduce recoil. But I also don't like shooting ammo at $4 per round either. My FIL has a .338 Lapoa with a can on it. Awesome gun, great set up. But I can buy a new gun after buying 3 boxes of cartridges for it. 

I'm a cheap, trendy, wimp I guess. 

The recoil is barely noticeable (not much more than .243), and killed an elk that didn't go 30 yards. So it works. I need to figure out long range shooting as the scope is way smarter than I am and I still need to figure a few things out on it. But overall, it's above my low expectations.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bax* said:


> Fully agree. I've always been fascinated by the Scramjet personally. Even though I feel .25s have a limited bullet selection.


Back when the SooperDooper high speed calibers were all the rage (ie: 30-378s etc), I really wanted a Warbird and researched it heavily.

I eventually decided to stay in the .284 diameter range and ended up going with a 7STW. I got really lucky and found a Lefty Model 70 version (very very few of these rifles ever were made) from a guy in Alaska who bought it for sheep hunting. I got it for the smoking price of $480 and that included rings and dies. LOL

I'd still love a Warbird... but I dont have a clue what I'd use it for.

-DallanC


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Humpy, just do it!
Last fall I bought the 6.5 Tikka SL (fluted barrel). Got it at SW for $649.
I have an old Leupold compact 3x9 that only weighs 8 or 9 ounces and strapped the two together with aluminum rings.
My old rifle is a Winchester pre-64 '06 with a full size scope.
Guess which one is a joy to pack around the mountains?
Good luck with your decision!


----------

